# Late teens, early 20's Excelsior



## ohdeebee (Apr 23, 2012)

This is the bike fuzzyktu was trying to sell for a while. I couldn't believe the condition once I pulled it out of the box. The paint on the wood rims is incredible! I added the seat and handlebars/grips. I've ridden the bike a couple of times now and its a bit unnerving to say the least. 

I've found a couple of pics of this brand of Excelsior on Dave's site but was wondering if anyone else had any pics they would be willing to share. I know the sprocket is wrong and I would be interested in a correct one if anyone has one. I would also be interested in a battery can if anyone has one they'd part with. Here are some sunny day pics to enjoy! Thanks again Kevin!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 23, 2012)

No doubt about it...that's a great bike!!!


----------



## filmonger (Apr 25, 2012)

*Excelsior*

Not sure if anything on mine is of any assistance. - obviously the seat, handlebars and tires are not Orig. - though I think the rest of it is. Not positive of the Year either.


----------



## ace (Apr 25, 2012)

*Excelsior*

Og Excelsior Jason. Probably a different year than yours?


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 25, 2012)

ace said:


> Og Excelsior Jason. Probably a different year than yours? View attachment 49740




I remember when you picked up that bike Ace. I dig those oddball colors and long bars.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2012)

*RE: Bars*

Woow ace those are cool bars.....what's ths skinny on bars like that would love to get some to bring mine back to period.


----------

